# Cedega non si installa!

## niugentoo

Stavo giusto provando a installare cedega, ma mi da questo errore appeno lo faccio partire...non inizia neanche, cosa posso fare per installarlo?

Volevo installare un gioco con wine...non capisco perchè ma mi da BAD EXE FORMAT, sul sito ho letto che uno è riuscito a farlo partire, sto parlando di PES 2008, ho visto anche gli screen che lo confermano, e ho cercato di seguire quello che dicevano, mi da sempre quella scritta, allora volevo provare con cedega, ma non si installa neanche....!!!

linus marco # emerge -av cedega

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ] app-emulation/cedega-6.0.2  USE="cups dbus opengl" 1,784 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 1,784 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/cedega-6.0.2 to /

!!! app-emulation/cedega-6.0.2 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download the appropriate Cedega archive (cedega-small-6.0.2.tgz)

 * from http://www.transgaming.com/ (requires a Transgaming subscription)

 *

 * Then put the file in /usr/portage/distfiles

 * Fetch failed for 'app-emulation/cedega-6.0.2'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/cedega-6.0.2:

 * Fetch failed for 'app-emulation/cedega-6.0.2'

Spero in un aiuto da parte di qualcuno...

----------

## djinnZ

cedega se non sbaglio non è free, non mi ricordo se è necessaria una registrazione gratuita o si deve proprio pagare per usarlo.

Quindi il file cedega-small-6.0.2.tgz non è disponibile sui server di gentoo ma lo devi scaricare "a manina" dal link indicato e metterlo un /usr/portage/distfiles così che emerge possa installarne il contenuto.

Stessa cosa per il java, il pdf tollkit di adobe, il compilatore icc della intel e non ricordo più quali altri pacchetti, vuoi perchè a pagamento, vuoi perchè richiedono l'autorizzazione, vuoi solo perchè c'è il divieto di redistribuirli.

Ti sono vicino nella repulsione verso l'odioso idioma britannico ma purtroppo dobbiamo adattarci almeno comprenderlo ed il messaggio sembra abbastanza chiaro.

NB: poichè sto ancora tentando di riprendermi dalla lettura di un certo intervento di "moderazione"  :Confused:  ti prego di non causarne di simili... capisci'à mé  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> si deve proprio pagare per usarlo.

 

esattamente.

----------

## niugentoo

Si ma almeno installarlo dovevano permetterlo, perchè si scarica gratuitamente, io su ubuntu lo avevo installato senza problemi...la stessa cosa di fatto me la fa anche vmware...stesso discorso...su ubuntu si era installato tranquillamente senza intoppi....

----------

## djinnZ

gentoo non è ubuntu, se ubuntu è stata autorizzata (o ha pagato per farsi autorizzare, o i suoi devel si sono addossati l'ingrato compito di lavorare gratis per la compagnia in questione o semplicemente loro sono simpatici al CEO metre quelli di gentoo no perchè non hanno votato per il candidato che piace a lui... puoi immaginare quel che ti pare) a mettere l'installer sui propri mirror lo può fare altrimenti... vai sul sito di cedega, scarichi il file e lanci la procedura di installazione. In raltà il vantaggio con gentoo è che non devi necessariamente essere autorizzato alla distribuzione di un software per creare un ebuild che lo installi (per il momento).

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

A parte che ubuntu usa la versione cvs di cedega(che dovrebbe essere free), nessuno ti vieta di installartela; solamente non e' supportata da portage e te lo devi fare a mano...

----------

## niugentoo

Il fatto è ke io non vorrei rivolgermi ne a cedega ne a vmware, volevo usare wine che è un programma fantastico e con grandissimi sviluppi secondo me, e per me pure meglio di cedega, solo ke quando provo a installare PES 2008 si installa, ma quando provo a farlo partire mi da BAD EXE FORMAT, e ho letto gente che con wine è riuscita a farlo partire....io non so xke ma a me non va......non so cosa fare!

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> In raltà il vantaggio con gentoo è che non devi necessariamente essere autorizzato alla distribuzione di un software per creare un ebuild che lo installi (per il momento).

 

Piccolo OT, in realtà non è vero, tempo fa da portage è stato rimosso l'ebuild per gmailfs dietro richiesta di google.

Da notare che gmailfs non è illegale e non è illegale il suo uso, al massimo usarlo è contrario ai termini di utilizzo di gmail (ma se ti sgamano ti bloccano l'account per 24 ore).

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

chiedi a quelli che sono riusciti a farlo andare....

----------

## niugentoo

Ho letto solo che è stato testato sul sito di wine...e ci sono gli screen che lo dimostrano....mo ce riprovo....windows vorrei mandarlo a fanculo...anzi già fatto da un pezzo, volevo metterlo solo per sto gioco...ma lo stronzo non me lo ha fatto mettere....quindi devo attendere!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Una cosa le parolacce le puoi evitare... qua non siamo a casa tua abbi un po di rispetto anche per gli altri;

Secondo sono per curiosita' andato a vedere il forum di wine, hai seguito le istruzioni per fare andare quel gioco ? Si/no ? Forse ti conviene chiedere sul quel forum invece che qua dentro.

----------

## niugentoo

A me dispiace e tu pensi che ho mancato di rispetto a qualcuno....avevo solo espresso il mio rammarico verso microsoft che la odio sempre di più, forse non dovevo, ma vedo che tutti la odiano chi usa linux, però ti chiedo scusa se ho usato quella parola nei suoi confronti....però nel forum non ho mancato di rispetto a nessuno comunque...però chiedo scusa...comunque io le ho seguite le istruzioni di lì, la demo parte il gioco no...comunque chiedo scusa ancora

----------

